# Finished my split tubes



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

Honda Foreman Split Audio Tubes SSL amp MB Quart Marine 6.5s - YouTube

Finally got them finished. Well, for the most part. Parts used are in the description on YouTube. Have to turn the amp down a little cuz it starts to distort a little when turned up over half way. Still have to paint them and mount them, but at least now they can be used.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good job


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

Looks and sounds great!


----------

